# I can't decide whether to drop this class or not



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi all,

I'm having a real issue with one class I'm taking. Its about financial crimes and I'm taking it as an elective course (a required elective, I need a certain amount of criminal justice elective credits).

Its not a terribly demanding class, but it is unfortunately boring as hell. But thats not the main issue - 

I'm taking 15 credits (five classes including this one), plus a GRE review class (its five weeks long, ends in April). The GRE class meets two nights a week (Tue/Fri), I'm a T.A in a class one night a week (Thurs) and the financial crime class meets Monday nights. So I have little to no time to work in the evenings. 

I'm also working as a research assistant and I worry I'm going to be overwhelmed. I've already had things clash with each other, this may have cost me a good grade on my first stat exam. 

I haven't dropped with a W before and people tell me its no big deal, but I don't want a W on my transcript. Is it really not a big deal? (once again it will be my first in college - I'm a senior and I plan on grad school).

There are more interesting criminal justice courses I would like as an elective next semester.

Maybe I should wait until after Spring Break to sort it all out? (deadline for W drop is in April)

What do you guys think?


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

I think you may be questioned as to why you withdrew from a class, but I don't see it as a major blemish on your record beyond that. Plus it sounds like it would be for a very valid reason. It is not as if you're exactly sitting on your thumbs seven days a week! 

You can always seek the council of your academic advisers too. They don't bite (much).


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I had to drop a class once with a W and it was no big deal. It will show up on the transcript, but it doesn't effect the GPA. You just lose the money you spent on the class.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

I just went to a transfer workshop and I heard a more official answer. For the most part, schools don't look upon a W as something negative. However, it does depend on the school for which you plan on transferring (or your school). As for instance, Michigan State Uni does look at them negatively. Overall though it is your academic track record that counts the most. If you have a solid GPA with numerous high marks, it probably won't be affected. 


As clear as mud, right?


----------

